# Where to go for alingment/suspension



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I recently purchased a 06 GTO, would greatly appreciate if someone could recommend a good place in Central Indiana for alignment. Thanks


----------



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Anybody?


----------

